# Fire Extinguisher Refills in Oxfordshire/Buckinghamshire



## racoll (21 May 2008)

Apologies if this has been answered before, but does anyone know a good FE refill centre in Oxfordshire/Buckinghamshire?

Thanks.


----------



## Dan Crawford (21 May 2008)

You should find the info you need here viewforum.php?f=4

Cheers

Dan


----------



## racoll (21 May 2008)

Thanks Dan, but I couldn't find anywhere in there.

Is it best to get this post moved into the "Where to buy" forum?


----------



## Themuleous (24 May 2008)

Ive not found one around Oxford, so if you do let me know!  If you dont mind a large cylinder, then this is a good place



			
				Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> *CO2 Supplier:* Oxford Welding Supplies.
> 
> *Location:* Freeland Gardens, Wroslyn Road, freeland, Witney, Oxfordshire, OX29 8AQ. Tel: 0199 3882832.
> 
> *Service:* Â£59 for an 83cm pub cylinder and Â£30 to refill it.



If you get an old cylinder off ebay then its just the cost of a refill 

Sam


----------



## racoll (26 May 2008)

Thanks Sam.   

I already have two FEs, one empty and one running.

Â£30 sounds a bit steep for a refill, seeing as the FE cost less than that! 

I wonder, are there any companies where you can just post them empty cylinder and they return it full?, although perhaps that would work out expensive too...


----------



## Graham (28 May 2008)

Re: Dave Spencer reply. Cylinder service/refill.
I had a pub cylinder that I wanted refilled. I went to a small fire extinguisher business and I was told the cylinder was out of test date. The guy changed the cylinder (in one in date) and refilled it for Â£20 

You need to shop around

Good luck


----------



## Themuleous (29 May 2008)

Racoll - the Â£30 refill is to fill a 83cm 12lb cylinder! not a 2kg FE  so its works out very cheap in comparison, if you can find a way of hiding such a large cylinder!

Sam


----------



## bigruss (22 Jun 2008)

Morning all, 
                Sorry to "hijack " thread but I too am struggling to get co2 extinguishers refilled in Bedfordshire, if anyone knows of a place please let me know. 

                My main question is does anyone have any experiance of keeping a large pub stlye cylinder/aquarium regulator outside then piping the co2 into the aquarium inside ? The reason I ask is that my aquarium is positioned against an external wall in the living room and it would be quite easy to drill a small hole through for a length of co2 hose and them "store" the co2 cylinder outside.  I could make a wooden "enclosure" for the cylinder to help protect it if necessary but wondered whether the regulator would be ok in winter i.e. would it freeze up?

               I would greatly appreciate any thoughts/experiances from your vastly superior combined knowledge.

Many thanks in advance,
Russ


----------



## Themuleous (22 Jun 2008)

My only thought would be the change in temperatures that occurs outside.  As the temp changes so the pressure in the cylinder will change (or so I would think) and that could affect the bubble rate = potential for gassing the fish.

Sam


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (22 Jun 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> My only thought would be the change in temperatures that occurs outside.  As the temp changes so the pressure in the cylinder will change (or so I would think) and that could affect the bubble rate = potential for gassing the fish.
> 
> Sam



youre correct in assuming tank pressure will change based on ambient temperatue.. but this wont effect co2 delivery as the regulator reduces pressure to the operating pressure regardless of what the tank pressure is.  Hence then name regulator


----------

